# Brady needs a conehead support group!



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor Brady got neutered yesterday, and since he can't seem to leave his privates alone, he's wearing his cone full-time. I filmed a funny video of him wearing it with a case of the zoomies after I tried to pull some weeds from his mouth. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSns25P7f_8


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

My dog will do that all the time! Thanks for sharing! lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I was going to say "poor little guy" but he certainly doesn't seem too affected by his recent altering, cept for that weird hat.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, thanks for the laugh, he is so funny, I love how he went for the grass, you still got all you're fingers???
He is a adorable Hoover.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie even with the conehead! He doesn't seem to really mind it, does he? Makes for a nice salad plate. I'm so glad he's doing well after his surgery. Fergus's day is coming. So far he's just marking everything outside and humping Lily. But Lily just humps right back. 

Brady is growing into a handsome young man!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

He doesn't appear any the worse for wear! He's a beauty and I enjoyed your video very much. Thanks!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

is "coning" the norm now after neuturing?

it's been soo long since I had a male, & they just got stiches, went home (got watched/limited play) - back to get stitches out.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

how old was he


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww poor boy!! Here's Geddy support... she fully understands...









I can't watch the video until monday when I'm back at work with high speed. But I hope he feels better and better!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

2Reteivers222 said:


> how old was he


He was born Oct 17th of last year... so that makes him about 6.5 months now.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i was so excited for a bit! - Bridger was born mid-Oct (I don't have papers) and I believe came from Redmond. But I saw you got Brady a distance away. Anyway, they're the same age....Bridger doesn't go in until 5/22. He's still a puppy. Does Brady lift his leg to pee?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That video was so funny!! I laughed so hard I cried! What a cutie!!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i rewatch the video since I figure that must be what poor Bridger's coat would be like if he hadn't come to us shaved -- that groomer needs reschool'n


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Brady needs to come give cone lessons in my house. Flem never had it on but Spip did and she was petrified. Cone or no cone, Brady knows how to have fun !


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

spruce said:


> i was so excited for a bit! - Bridger was born mid-Oct (I don't have papers) and I believe came from Redmond. But I saw you got Brady a distance away. Anyway, they're the same age....Bridger doesn't go in until 5/22. He's still a puppy. Does Brady lift his leg to pee?


Spruce, who was your breeder? We got Brady from Lorre Garland in Ellensburg. 

And nope, no leg-lifting yet, but he pees a lot more often on walks. Good luck to your Bridger on 5/22. Be sure to send us all a conehead picture!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww poor boy!! Here's Geddy support... she fully understands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness-Geddy does not look happy! She's got "indignant" nailed in that photo!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am far too soft! Diesel freaked about his cone so I took time off work and slept in shifts so someone could be awake with him for all the 10 days before his stiches came out!

My breeder sais I was 'dedicated' to my boy. I think I am just crazy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> Spruce, who was your breeder? We got Brady from Lorre Garland in Ellensburg.
> 
> And nope, no leg-lifting yet, but he pees a lot more often on walks. Good luck to your Bridger on 5/22. Be sure to send us all a conehead picture!


I did EXACTLY what I wasn't going to do when I got my golden -- he's a Craigslist dog (shhh). I have my doubts that I'll ever get paperwork, records on him. I got him from the original buyer's brother (military) and he/wife said he was purchased in Redmond & born mid-Oct. I've decided l0/14 as his B-day

Brady looked like he was going to use the cone to stand on his head!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

had to be a conehead after nonstop licking due to neuter. Feel so sorry for the kid. OBi figured he should be in the picture. Poor Bridger! Poor Sadie - wants her playmate. He got dissovling stitches, so figure the cone for about 5-8 days.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

The cones always make me giggle...its almost an 'awww poor thing' pathetic giggle because you know they HATE IT! In our rescue we use the do-nut collars around their necks; more comfortable, more room to see and move yet they can't get to the stitches. I do believe they are a bit more expensive than the satellites too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Labrador rescue just had her tail amputated! She is a cone head!!!

Here she is without the cone, with her new stub tail (she had severe happy tail)










And with it!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> In our rescue we use the do-nut collars around their necks; more comfortable, more room to see and move yet they can't get to the stitches. I do believe they are a bit more expensive than the satellites too!


I'd love to try the do-nut collar, but this is what I got from vet (no options given). Can you get them at PetSmart, etc?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello, my name is Lily and I have been forced against my will to wear a cone. Send help.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady feels bad too


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what do you do with 'em??? Bridger is soooooo depressed...just stays in bed --outside to pee/poop & try to rub it off. 
I've been told they get used to it if left on, but know my husband will take it off some this weekend.
I hope this doesnt' psychologically damage him


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

spruce said:


> what do you do with 'em??? Bridger is soooooo depressed...just stays in bed --outside to pee/poop & try to rub it off.
> I've been told they get used to it if left on, but know my husband will take it off some this weekend.
> I hope this doesnt' psychologically damage him


Brady only lasted three days with it - I could not take it anymore. He kept on trying to scoop up my frail 17 year old cat in it. Then he kept banging into things and would only pee once a day!

Of course the second it was off he started to clean himself, thought I was going to have to take him back to the vets. By day 5, everything is back to normal.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily went 24 hours without going to the bathroom. I finally got her to go last night. She won't drink water or eat, unless I hold the bowl under her face. She crawls instead of walking. She's totally traumatized, but when it's off she goes right for her hotspot. GAHHHHH!!! Don't know how much more the two of us can take!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hate to say it, but misery loves company - I'm talking owners' misery. 
Bridger isn't supposed to be in water for 3 days (that's Sun., 3:00 PM). Figure we can get him out of it then so he can wade in river, get tired, see how it goes & put it back on at nite if needed.
But now that we have one -- OBi for sure will get to wear it at skin chewing time, & I may put it on Sadie just to calm her down.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My husband threw it right in the trash - I snuck it out, we may need it again one day!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys never wore a cone when they were neutered. It must be the new thing!

My friend's golden wears a cone almost 24/7 due to severe allergies and licking. They can't find a cure. I feel so so sorry for her. She's 7, it seems so terrible to wear it almost all the time.


----------

